# In love with you



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever been really in love with *you*? I don't think anyone has ever been really in love with me before. I don't even think my ex husband was. I believe that there was a time he thought he was but realistically, I don't think he ever was. 
I'm a good person. I would be well worth it. It just makes me sad to know that I'm (almost) 35 years old and no man has ever been in love with me. Ever.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Please shut up and enjoy the ride. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Well. I'm 47 and it kind of sucks i spent 25 years of my life in love with someone who never was in love with me. At the very best she fell out of love after 12 months!
So your up on me

Your only 35 Apple. Just coming in to the prime of your life.

If you like I can fall in love with you.?  

It appears I am an incurable romantic and don't care it anyone knows it


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

ing said:


> Well. I'm 47 and it kind of sucks i spent 25 years of my life in love with someone who never was in love with me. At the very best she fell out of love after 12 months!
> So your up on me
> 
> Your only 35 Apple. Just coming in to the prime of your life.
> ...


*almost* 35--let's not make me any older here, ing 

And if you fall in love with me, can I get that helicopter ride


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Please shut up and enjoy the ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


sorry  

No, seriously. I don't believe any man has ever truly been in love with me before. My 1st real boyfriend was when I was 16, he was 18. It lasted like 2 months before he broke up with me--because there was someone else. My next boyfriend lasted a year. He broke up with me--because there was someone else. Then I met my (ex) husband. We were married for 6 years when he left me--because there was someone else. Two years later, we got back together and stayed together another 6 years. In early April 2011, he left--because there was someone else. 
Now, where in any of that was there ever real love for me? There's never been. I've never before cheated in a relationship, but it's all I've ever gotten.


----------



## mrbiggz (Dec 21, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> sorry
> 
> No, seriously. I don't believe any man has ever truly been in love with me before. My 1st real boyfriend was when I was 16, he was 18. It lasted like 2 months before he broke up with me--because there was someone else. My next boyfriend lasted a year. He broke up with me--because there was someone else. Then I met my (ex) husband. We were married for 6 years when he left me--because there was someone else. Two years later, we got back together and stayed together another 6 years. In early April 2011, he left--because there was someone else.
> Now, where in any of that was there ever real love for me? There's never been. I've never before cheated in a relationship, but it's all I've ever gotten.


I can relate AD. I always ask myself in my situation, How could a person whom is supposedly in love with you lay down with someone else not once not twice but multipl times and lie to your face about it? I really don't understand. I'm 34 and have been with only two women in my life.

My wifey said to me the other day that we are soulmates. Oh really? how? And she looked at me like I said something funny. People I tell ya :scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

At 44, I feel like I'm in love for the first time. And I feel like my GF is as in love with me as I am with her. So yes, I'd say it can happen still.

Of course, I could just be head over heels in lust... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> *almost* 35--let's not make me any older here, ing
> 
> And if you fall in love with me, can I get that helicopter ride


I know your only so very, very young.. [ save?] but if some guy offers to fall in luurvve with you make sure he owns the Helicopter. Not just takes you for a ride. 

Boom Chicka Wow Wow

Have a very happy Christmas Apple!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I know how you feel, Apple. I've often thought that over and over in my head. Even growing up I can say I never even felt like my dad or brothers loved me.

Have I been loved? In an unhealthy way, I suppose. My ex worshipped me, but he was insane. I'd rather that not count, lol!

Does my husband love me? I don't know. I know he cares, but he also keeps himself at a distance. He does just enough.

The important thing is we love ourselves. Who cares about what other people think? I know it's hard, but at the end of the day you gotta be able to look in the mirror and know you got your own back. You'll never let anyone hurt you again.

Besides, you can't expect anyone else to love you if you don't love yourself! 

(I know you care about you - you've been through so much - you do need to take the time to step back and pat yourself on the back for taking care of YOU)! This is something apparently so hard for us women to do!!! 

Take care, Apple. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I do know that my wife and I are madly in love with each other. However, we were in our mid 40's before we got to that point.
You have plenty of time, Apple. He'll show up...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, my husband. Our feelings are mutual for each other. We've been married 12 wonderful years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess you could say that I'm one of the lucky ones - if you add the bad luck I had in my last marriage.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

After all the Hell I've put Joe through over the years, I feel he must be in love with me. I always doubted his love as I never felt "worthy" of him. I don't tell him often enough but, he is an amazing man. I am ever so grateful he has given me the chance to prove how much I am so totally in love with him.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I never had a brand new car, always had used


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

My husband has been really in love with me. It's different now that I put a huge crack in it. I believe he does want to be in love with me again. He says he loves me and always will. My job is to be whom he wants to fall in love with again. 
I'm madly in love with my husband ... again, but it's different from back when we were young(er). I don't know how to say it witout sounding totally cheesy...it's a soul thing, not a body thing.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Meh, love is nothing more than chemical responses in the brain.

Just kidding.

Seriously though I am very much in love with my wife and I know she feels the same way. Even when she had her A I know she was still in love with me and after some healing the love I felt for her returned just as strong as before.

Apple, you are still very young. I don't know if your H was in love with you. I suspect he was and the defect in him didn't allow him to hold on to that love. You are a good person and deserve to be loved. For now, work on being the best apple you can be (no worms). 

You will find love again.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

If someone does nothing but lie, cheat, manipulate, deceive, and emotionally abuse you--that's not love. I think that my ex husband develops "attachments" to people but he never loves them. He's got something wrong in his head, I think.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I fall into the "I love you but not in love with you category". I could be totally wrong, but things that my H has said to me make me feel that one day when our kids grow up and move out I will be alone, again I could be totally wrong, hopefully I am, and hopefully you will find someone that is totally worth it and will make you happy, you still have plenty of time for that!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg, yes. 

We were young (mid 20s) and musician/artists...it was passion, passion, PASSION! OUT OF CONTROL! We were friends for 4 years before coming together...and it was just amazing.

Our relationship lasted 9 months.

It sizzled the way it exploded. Fast, insane and emotional.

It's hard to love an musician and get stability as well :rofl:

I didn't settle until I found it again....when I met Hubs, it was the same way. I had to have him and he me. But our situation got serious pretty quickly. Pregnant within 2 months of dating. But...we were crazy about each other and the passion is still awesome.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Omg, yes.
> 
> We were young (mid 20s) and musician/artists...it was passion, passion, PASSION! OUT OF CONTROL! We were friends for 4 years before coming together...and it was just amazing.
> 
> ...


^ I want that. (just not the pregnant part, lol)


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

It will come!
Kinda like The Field of Dreams: If you smile, it will come!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Apple:

I get the impression that you are too anxious and emotional about finding the right guy.

Take your time; do not have sex too soon as those emotions can cloud judgement. Ask opinions of family and friends. Do they see any red flags about a new love?

Indulge your interests with hobbies and volunteer activities. Do not look at each guy as a potential lover. When it's right, you will know it because you will not be anxious about the relationship.

Love yourself first. You are sufficient!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

FourtyPlus said:


> It will come!
> Kinda like The Field of Dreams: If you smile, it will come!


Hehe I only live like an hour from where they filmed that movie.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, they could have built it anywhere......


----------

